# The London Stone / Stone of Brutus -



## Badgers (Jan 26, 2012)

*So long as the Stone of Brutus is safe, so long will London flourish*

*





*



> property firm Minerva wants to move the London Stone from its alcove in a wall of 111 Cannon Street to a site around the corner in the Walbrook building.
> 
> English Heritage and the Victorian Society strongly oppose the plan. Both groups have written to the City of London urging it to refuse Minerva's planning application.



Link from the Evening Standard

Been mentioned before that the stone is not easy to see (Old thread on the stone) but seems to me like a bad reason to move it.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 26, 2012)

It's not like it hasn't been moved many times before (1666, 1748, 1798, 1828, 1962). If it means it gets a better display, then why not?


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm assuming Minerva want to move it for their own convenience and profit, so I vote to withhold permission.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 26, 2012)

Crispy said:


> It's not like it hasn't been moved many times before (1666, 1748, 1798, 1828, 1962). If it means it gets a better display, then why not?



I don't care, just like talking about stones called Brutus and that.


----------



## hipipol (Jan 26, 2012)

Where it currently stands on Cannon Street it is merely a lumpy thing by the side of the road
Minerva want to move it round the corner so it can be a lumpy thing by the side of a less used road
Not contest - leave it where it is you shits
Lumpy things need to be viewed!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 26, 2012)

If they move it, they'll release all the evil spirits that the stone has absorbed over the last 3,000 years.


----------



## ringo (Jan 27, 2012)

Leave it. Bollocks to Minerva.


----------



## joustmaster (Jan 27, 2012)

I voted NO - purely because I am fickle and liked the wording of it.


----------



## bromley (Jan 27, 2012)

At least the adverts have gone.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 28, 2012)

I went to find it after reading about it in Peter Ackroyds London Biography. The stone used to be according to him pretty much the most important landmark in London, people would go to touch it for luck etc. So I got a map of where it was and set out to see it with a mate (via some pubs) - we walked past it 4 times, even though we knew where it was meant to be. We asked someone at the pub called The London Stone (next door to it) - theyd never heard of it.

My point is where it is now is *truly shit*. Even when you find it its crap, behind its little scratched glass box sunk into the ground. You can barely see it when you look at it. Its better off on a back street and given some respect - so I vote move it. Except I voted about the logo instead.


----------



## ExtraRefined (Jan 28, 2012)




----------



## pogofish (Jan 28, 2012)

Isn't there an empty space under some old throne they could use to store it?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 28, 2012)

pogofish said:


> Isn't there an empty space under some old throne they could use to store it?



Droll.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 28, 2012)

NO! Next thing you know the ravens will flee the Tower and england will fall


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 29, 2012)

Badgers said:


> *So long as the Stone of Brutus is safe, so long will London flourish*
> 
> *
> 
> ...



i love the way that in past a copper is seen guarding the stone....whereas now it is surrounded by adverts for puma and adidas. How fitting, given the stone's current predicament!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 29, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> NO! Next thing you know the ravens will flee the Tower and england will fall



Precisely.


----------



## lang rabbie (Dec 30, 2012)

The former Chinese bank, more recently a discount sports shop, and then left vacant  while the developers make up their mind what to do with the current 111 Cannon Street building is now a branch of WH Smith.

Although there would have been plenty of space to keep the glazed panel so the stone cold be seen from inside the shop - as it was in the sports shop days - WH Smug have installed a revenue-maximising ( easier to supervise against shoplifters?) continuous run of shelving across the window wall, blocking the stone from the shop. 

The only saving grace is that at least Smith's adverts are set back from the windows on the back of the magazine racks.


----------



## sim667 (Jan 3, 2013)

I dont even know what it is


----------



## ddraig (Jan 3, 2013)

it's that thing in the pics sim!


----------



## RubyToogood (Jan 8, 2013)

Was there on Sunday and it is completely invisible through the glass. You can sort of see a bit of an outline of what might be a rock, with the eye of faith.


----------



## editor (Jan 8, 2013)

I wrote a little piece about it a while ago;
http://www.urban75.org/london/the-london-stone.html


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 8, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> I'm assuming Minerva want to move it for their own convenience and profit, so I vote to withhold permission.


 
this is exactly my opinion.


----------



## editor (Jan 8, 2013)

Oh and yes: fuck Minerva. The stone stays.


----------



## lang rabbie (Jan 8, 2013)

2012


editor said:


> Oh and yes: fuck Minerva. The stone stays.


 
2006


editor said:


> I'm liking this story more and more.
> 
> Move that stone and Owain Glyndwr will surely rise again to reclaim London - nay, all of England - and the Welsh will once again rule this nation.
> 
> ...


 
Dammit man, make your mind up!


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 8, 2013)

fuck em fuck em up the arse with the stone..

no wait....





we trying not to moved it


----------



## editor (Jan 8, 2013)

lang rabbie said:


> 2012
> 2006Dammit man, make your mind up!


The stone stays for Minevra. The stone moves for Cymru.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 8, 2013)

lang rabbie said:


> 2006
> 
> 
> Dammit man, make your mind up!


i don't know what editor's on, but it sounds like powerful stuff.


----------



## editor (Jan 8, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> i don't know what editor's on, but it sounds like powerful stuff.


Eau de Glyndwr.


----------



## agricola (Jan 9, 2013)

editor said:


> Eau de Glyndwr.


 
Good punnage.


----------



## Thraex (Jan 10, 2013)

editor said:


> Oh and yes: *fuck Minerva*. The stone stays.


 She's one of my personal favourite Roman Goddesses .


----------

